# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Отсутствует 1Cv7.md

## Sklada

Уважаемые знатоки 1С, помогите пожалуйста. Ситуация такова:
На работе перешёл по наследству компьютер, с установленной 1С 7.7 (сетевая версия) 7.70.027. Предыдущий владелец-"доброжелатель", уходя, удалил базы и может ещё какие файлы.. например, 1Cv7.md я так и не смогла найти.. при запуске 1С выдается сообщение "ошибка загрузки метаданных". Конфигуратор запускается.
Помогите советом, с чего начать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уважаемые знатоки 1С, помогите пожалуйста. Ситуация такова:
> На работе перешёл по наследству компьютер, с установленной 1С 7.7 (сетевая версия) 7.70.027. Предыдущий владелец-"доброжелатель", уходя, удалил базы и может ещё какие файлы.. например, 1Cv7.md я так и не смогла найти.. при запуске 1С выдается сообщение "ошибка загрузки метаданных". Конфигуратор запускается.
> Помогите советом, с чего начать?


Скачайте отсюда 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!
нужные конфигурации и начинайте уже работать

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Sklada

> Скачайте нужные конфигурации и начинайте уже работать


Спасибо. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какую оптимальную сборку использовать, чтобы не сильно загружать комп. Основной целью стоит использование конфигурации 1С: Вещевое довольствие. 
PS я новичок в 1с

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какую оптимальную сборку использовать, чтобы не сильно загружать комп. Основной целью стоит использование конфигурации 1С: Вещевое довольствие. 
> PS я новичок в 1с


Для работы в системе 1С Предприятие необходима платформа 7.70.027, в зависимости от варианта использования сетевая, SQL, или локальная
Для "вещевого довольствия" необходимо наличие компоненты "Оперативный учет" (см. http://www.1c.ru/rus/products/1c/predpr/vesch-dov.htm)
И сама конфигурация "вещевого довольствия", вы ее видимо уже скачали

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## vovchicnn

Девушка, предыдущие советы верны. У Вас запускается Конфигуратор. Подозреваю, что:
1. Вы НЕ правильно "подняли" БД из архива, или архив ... НЕ корректен. _Для "вещевого довольствия" необходимо наличие компоненты "Оперативный учет" (см. http://www.1c.ru/rus/products/1c/predpr/vesch-dov.htm)_
//
Если Вам нужно Проф. решение, пишите 1c-sos@rambler.ru  с объявлением темы и ссылок на доступные исходные материалы. 

С уважением, Владимир.

----------

